# China's Jiayang Railway: Journey back in time



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

China's Jiayang Railway: Journey back in time

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/chinas-jiayang-railway-journey-back-time-worlds-last-passenger-steam-train-service-1502010


----------

